# Replacing RAM on laptop



## Punk

Hey so I opened the laptop to see what kind of RAM was needed and all I could find was this:



> DDR RVS 1.8V
> 512MB 2Rx16 PC2-53005-555-12-AV



Any DDR would work? What about DDRII?

Thanks


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Punk

wolfeking said:


> PC2 says it is DDR2. Like  on desktops, you must use the correct version of DDR, so you must use DDR2.



Ok thanks, weird that they just write DDR on the slots...


----------



## Punk

One more stupid question, size should be SO-DIMM for laptop right?

Would this work?

http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Composa...-DIMM-DDR2-PC2-5300-2-x-1-Go-2-Go-667-mhz.htm


----------



## Okedokey

What exact laptop?


----------



## Punk

compaq presario v6000 P/N:ez855av


----------



## Okedokey

Your ram is listed here:  http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Presario V6000 Series

Installation guide here: http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c00780325.pdf

Your battery had a recall a 18 months ago, get yourself a new battery.  http://bpr.hpordercenter.com/hbpr/

Max memory for that laptop is 2GB.


----------



## Punk

Would the one I asked work?


----------



## wolfeking

blank


----------



## Punk

wolfeking said:


> It should work just fine.



Thank you very much for your help Wolfeking!


----------

